# tradtech black max limb question



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

Looking around on the trad forum, these limbs (specifically the wood glass version) seem to be highly recommended as affordable limbs.

Is there really anything specifically 'trad' about these limbs? I don't understand the marketing distinctions between Olympic and traditional styles, but my first guess is that they would be just as good on a 25" riser for shooting Olympic style...? Or not?? I realize the weight of the limbs would be different than marked, of course, since they appear to be marked for 17" risers.

How do these limbs compare to affordable limbs marketed on the Olympic side of the street, like the Axiom + for example, or the Galaxy Bronze or Silver??


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I can't speak for the current black max limbs, but the old samick version were great target limbs and a real bargain.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Rael84 said:


> I can't speak for the current black max limbs, but the old samick version were great target limbs and a real bargain.


Agreed, but the new ones are made by W&W and from what I understand, are faster than the old ones.

Having said that, I still shoot, all the time, a pair of old original wood/glass TT Black Max limbs that I think I paid $100 for. They shoot and tune almost exactly like my original Sky Jack Carbon limbs that I got from Ann Hoyt in '03. For that reason, I've always kept them around as a "backup-backup" pair of limbs. 

Those "cheap" Black Max limbs have now accounted for a couple of national championship barebow podiums, two of the largest whitetails I've ever taken and the largest feral boar I've ever taken. To say I have confidence in them would be an understatement.

The only thing "trad" about them is the black glass instead of white or silver. That's really it. And yes, they are very good OR limbs - better IMO than the inexpensive "target" ILF limbs available for the same price. 

John Wert is your guy if you have any questions about anything TradTech. He's super helpful and knowledgeable. Give him a ring at Lancasters and he will help you find the right limbs for whatever you need.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Ditto what Limbwalker said, the main difference is color, matte finish, and relative lack of graphics. The only thing to watch out for is the marked weight vs actual weight on a 25" riser. It does not quite follow the typical ILF math due to the limb pocket angles on the reference 17" riser. Best to ask Lancaster before ordering and tell them you are looking for XY draw weight on an ABC riser. The other thing is that I believe they come in 5# increments instead of 2# increments.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I bought "TradTech RC Carbon/Wood Recurve Limbs" for use on a TT 19" Titan but found they also shoot great on a 25" SF Forged for 3D. However, I'm told that for a less money the Black Max glass shoot just as well. I wouldn't hesitate to use them for an Olympic Recurve they are consistent, smooth, fast and stable. In theory they are lighter on a 25" riser but to my suprise at my draw length the difference from their marked weight seems to be minimal if at all when used on the SF. Not sure what or if the weight difference would be on a different riser. However, my scale is a hand held and having false readings is always a possibility. Would I buy them again? In a heartbeat! 
Nick


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

Thank you all for the information and feedback! Would you say these limbs are a step up from the old Axiom+ limbs? Just curious, as I have mainly shot those (the Axioms), in various weights, so I have almost no experience with how different limbs feel/perform.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

getting back in to shooting after a 2+yr lull, i'm struggling with the DW of my current limbs (30lbs. at my 29.5" DL) and my form release are falling to $%#@, so i decided to get myself a set of "training limbs" in long TradTech Black Max 2.0 Carbon/Wood Recurve Limbs at 25lbs. hopefully this will play out well, and they will prove to be good shooters only now my arrows will be waaay over spinned.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

ceratops said:


> Thank you all for the information and feedback! Would you say these limbs are a step up from the old Axiom+ limbs? Just curious, as I have mainly shot those (the Axioms), in various weights, so I have almost no experience with how different limbs feel/perform.


Yes, having shot both Axiom and TradTech, for me, they are definitely an upgrade. However, choosing limbs based on subjective opinions isn't really helpful. I have collected a variety of limbs and each set has its own feel. Unless you try them for yourself my opinion means nothing. The upgrade, for me, is in the feel and not necessarily increased scores. 
Nick


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

Thanks! I realize a lot of this is subjective opinion, but still good to hear the feelings of those who have tried both limbs.

On a different topic, it is amusing to find that 'trad' pretty much refers to the appearance of the limbs (the matte finish and the color choices)... that is kind of what I suspected, but I'm still a bit surprised to hear that suspicion confirmed.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

"Trad" is a state of mind. That's all. And "Trad" archers are the hopeless romantics of the archery world.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> "Trad" is a state of mind. That's all. And "Trad" archers are the hopeless romantics of the archery world.


LOL, it really is difficult to separate the reality from the romantic / nostalgic state of mind. In my area trad means no sights, clickers or long stabilizers, that's it! I've spent a good deal of money before I realized if I stripped my ILF Olympic risers it became my "trad bow". 
In the 50's we, including Fred Bear, had some sights in use. Wood arrows were the cheapest & best suited for our bows at the time. Wood or fiberglass bows became laminated & soon became metal. Arrows evolved from cedar and so did everything else. Truthfully, if I ask 10 trad shooters what is trad I very likely will get a dozen opinions. Barebow is pretty much the same as trad in my area. I have no idea about other areas or national organizational rules for defining trad or barebow. Some insists shooting must be off the shelf but no local club rules support that restriction. I understand & respect all competition rules but I don't support making a day out for having fun with family & friends so darn stressful or complicated. 
Nick


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John - 

I believe it's spelled "hapless".

Viper1 out.


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

I believe it is spelled is “hopeless”


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

I say hopeless because most seem to believe in mystical methods of their arrows hitting the target. Another thing that many of the hopeless trad shooters in my area do is say “look at how many arrows I shot in the same amount of time it took you to shoot three.” My response is, “wow you are right. You shot seven arrows, two of which are in my target and one which is in your target.” These trad shooters are not the hunters but the LARPERS. Most of the hunters understand the importance of hitting what they are aiming at. But I will admit that the larpers are having more fun than I am in what ever world that they are on.


----------



## DIYS (Apr 2, 2018)

Technically there is no difference other than the finish (flat vs. Shiny) but one advantage to the Olympic(shiny) ILF limbs is the ability to get a more precise weight as they are usually available in two pound increments. I am currently using the old Black Max carbon/wood limbs on my barebow setup and they are great. So if they work for you, use them.


----------

